# Yamaha F70 Flush



## JSCarter058 (Dec 5, 2016)

I could be going crazy, but I just had my 2014 Yamaha f70 serviced. I took it out for a few hours today and after getting back and cleaning everything up, started to flush the motor and noticed a stream of water coming out of a hole on the lower unit close to the seal shooting forward back towards the transom. Is this normal? Definitely never noticed it before.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes they all do that


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

There are cooling passages in lower units, too.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

When I'm done flushing, I tilt the motor all the way up for a minute to let all that stuff drain as well.


----------

